# Portupgrade Freetype2 failes



## bdj (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm trying to upgrade Freetype2 on FreeBSD 8.3 64b
Because /tmp/ and /var/tmp/ are mounted nosuid,noexec I have PKG_TMPDIR set


```
# ee /root/.cshrc
..
set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin)
set PKG_TMPDIR=/usr/tmp
..
```



```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
portupgrade -ai
```


```
--->  Upgrading 'freetype2-2.3.9_1' to 'freetype2-2.4.9_1' (print/freetype2)
OK? [yes] y
...
...
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftdebug.lo] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftinit.lo] Error 1
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftsystem.lo] Error 1
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftcid.lo] Error 1
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftbase.lo] Error 1
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftbitmap.lo] Error 1
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftbdf.lo] Error 1
gnome-libtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
gnome-libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'
gmake: *** [/usr/ports/print/freetype2/work/freetype-2.4.9/objs/ftbbox.lo] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/freetype2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20120808-16421-h8uoz6-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=freetype2-2.3.9_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.3.9_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```

I think it has something to do with this part *script -qa /tmp/* as /tmp is nosuid,noexec but I'm not sure and I don't know how to change it to /usr/tmp.

Thanks


----------

